# Brenna & Sassy



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

So this is a thread all about Brenna & Sassy. I will put updates pictures everything in here

so first update:

Brenna has been spayed. It has been 5 days and she is a totally different cat. She is still moody about somethings but she is finally relaxed. She does not run window to window. She is not cry all the time. She acutually enjoys relaxing and sleeping on the computer desk bed and couch.  I have my calm Brenna back!

Sassy is doing so good! Kittens have already left and Sassy is so relaxed. She went from a shy stray to trusting a little bit to sleeping in bed with my boyfriend and I. She follows me every where now and when I stop walking she just lays on my feet and wraps her feet sounds my ankles.

Both cats seem to be getting along. They hiss and growl now and then but just walk away. They are sharing food which is nice. So now that Brenna is spayed and Sassy's kittens are gone they have run of the house. 

The best new of all is they are both using the cat genie ) i got rid of the old cat boxes and they love the cat genie  I'm so glad I don't have cat boxes in our house. Our dogs always tried getting in them and I felt like my house always smelt! 


I will try and upload some pictures of the girls sometime today!


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Took these this morning. Girls didn't really want pictures taken.
























I got really sunburnt yesterday. I was in alot of pain last night so i was laying in bed with Sassy watching Marley & Me <3







Sassy Watches T.V. all the time!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on getting Brenna spayed! I know that was on the agenda for a while and the fact that you did it is awesome. It's interesting she seems so different so fast.

They're both gorgeous girls! I started watching Marley and Me last night too, but I know I'd cry at the end so I had to cut myself off.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah its great she has changed fast =) She is so mellow and just cruises the house now. Before she would fly out of a room like a bat out of ****! Hopefully she will put on some weight. She is such a slender cat. 

Sassy & Brenna got along well when Sassy first came but then she had her kittens and they were separated for a while. Sassy tries to clean her and pounce and play and Brenna just hisses. Do you think this will change?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Marley and me was sad.  My mom and sister started to cry when they have to put Marley down.

Anyway congrats on getting Brenna spayed.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you. Ya it's a sad movie. It was very hard to watch it the first time as I had a lab who was 17 yrs old. Had him for 13 years. He had to be put to sleep back in august


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

So it's official every cat box is out of my house ) all we have is the amazing cat genie! Just need to find a spot for the cat food so the dogs stop trying to eat it.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats awesome.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Brenna's nose is peeling. Not sure if it's just the really hot weather we have been haveing.she is eating and drinking. It almost looks sunburnt. Is it possible it a reaction to her rabies shot?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Brenna's_Mom said:


> Yeah its great she has changed fast =) She is so mellow and just cruises the house now. Before she would fly out of a room like a bat out of ****! Hopefully she will put on some weight. She is such a slender cat.
> 
> Sassy & Brenna got along well when Sassy first came but then she had her kittens and they were separated for a while. Sassy tries to clean her and pounce and play and Brenna just hisses. Do you think this will change?


Kudos for getting Brenna spayed. It's amazing how quickly they do change, and she likely will be able to put on some weight now. Brenna and Sassy are still figuring out their relationship, and Brenna wants to be the boss cat in the house. Interactive games with a fishing pole type toy, like Da Bird, going back and forth between them helps them to bond during playtime. You can't force one cat to really like another, but you can praise them when you see them behaving well together......licking each other, sitting close together or playing together. Your verbal praise of "good girls!" or some such thing tells them you like to see them getting along well. If cats really love and trust you, most want to please you as well.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Any one know what's causies peeling nose on a cat?


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well the girls just got the new and first cat tower =) they are liking it but a little unsure still. They also got new collars and a couple toys. Mommy spoiled them today! =)

Got a some pictures. enjoy!

This picture is blurry but i just love it!








My girls sleeping on our bed>3 (sorry about the mattress i was washing sheet =))
















And their new cat tree =)







































Brenna's new collar with her cow bell!








Sassy's new collar with her cow bell!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

We have had that same cat tree at our house for several years, and it is well used and well loved. I hope your girls feel the same way about it!


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

So Brenna & Sassy are still unsure of the cat tower. If I put them on it they we stay on there clean them selves and go to sleep. But they will not go on it by themselves. I hope they learn to like it. :/


----------

